# Bag of Fun (Bud Pics and Lots of them)



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I got about 10 grams from my guy the other day, and when asking about what strains they were he started to show me that it was actually a few different types of weed.  Definately some purple berry in there a long with a sour diesel cross with something else.  Anyways take a look!


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 14, 2008)

More pics of these tasty delicious girls!!!! They all smell amazing, the diesel has a very diesel smell to it and the purple berry is very similar to grapes.  I wish they made cologne like this...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2008)

*Looks like some serious knock you on your butt bud. :hubba:   How's the taste and high? :confused2: *


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 15, 2008)

The purple berry tastes like a mixed berry drink when smoked out of the vaporizer.  It is by far the best experience and taste i have ever had.  Very uplifting "thinking" type high.  Cutting the purple up with scissors releases this sweet berry smell mixed with skunk into the room and you immediately fall in love.  The sour diesel that is crossed with an unknown is smells just like sour diesel but the buds are frosty almost white.  The taste is super smooth going down, but once you hold that hit in WOW!!!  Your lungs expand so much with this stuff.  Amazing smoke.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn does that look good! Its makin me weed hungry!


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats some dank looking bud!


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## xxsourdieselxx (Apr 26, 2009)

tokinmarine2008 said:
			
		

> The purple berry tastes like a mixed berry drink when smoked out of the vaporizer. It is by far the best experience and taste i have ever had. Very uplifting "thinking" type high. Cutting the purple up with scissors releases this sweet berry smell mixed with skunk into the room and you immediately fall in love. The sour diesel that is crossed with an unknown is smells just like sour diesel but the buds are frosty almost white. The taste is super smooth going down, but once you hold that hit in WOW!!! Your lungs expand so much with this stuff. Amazing smoke.


 
i love sour d


----------

